# Brancher un récepteur vidéo 5,8ghz sur un ipad



## rola (6 Octobre 2015)

Bonjou,

Je suis à la recherche d'une solution pour brancher un récepteur dji avl 5,8 sur un iPad Air.
La sortie du récepteur est en av avec une prise jack avec une autre prise pour raccorder sur un ecran.

Voir pdf en lien http://www.sekidorc.com/pdf/AVL58_UserManual_en_v1.0_131230.pdf

Merci d'avance.


----------

